# Mill Tooling shelf



## walterwoj (Aug 2, 2020)

Made this shelf today with some 1/16" steel.  Used the mill to drill the holes with a 1 3/8" hole saw. (the arbor bit kept coming loose so I just quite using it, the mill is rigid enough I don't need it.  ) My sister recently found me a handheld band saw, so I used that to cut out the shape. Then it was a matter of some welding and a quick paint job. Added some rubber grommets so the collets won't hurt the rack and the rack wont hurt the collets. (the collets in the bags are just ones I've never used so I've never taken the bags off)


----------



## randyjaco (Aug 3, 2020)

The rubber grommets are a great idea. I had a similar shelf without the rubber and finally took it down because things rattled too much.


----------

